# Buzzing after new hotshot header install



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I installed a hotshot header on my car about a month ago, and at certain RPMs there is a really loud buzzing noise that is extreamely annoying. I've gone over the car a few times, and the only thing I can think of is the bracket that holds the header pipe next to the car. It is right before the resonator/catalytic converter, (depending on your car.) Has anybody else had any problems with this?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yes its been covered before. search and you'll find previous discussions.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

James said:


> yes its been covered before. search and you'll find previous discussions.


I ran a search and found one thread that talked about this, (trust me, I've seen what you guys do to non-searchers). 

I saw one post where someone described some kind of cricket noise, (follow the link below). Mine frankly doesn't sound like a cricket. It sounds like some piece of metal is vibrating against something else. It only kicks in at certain RPMs also, almost as if there are certain engine tones that key up certain harmonics in the metal.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=2383&highlight=Hotshot+noise

If this is a problem with the flex pipe, does HS just send a new secondary, or do you have to ship them the defective one?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You'd have to call them for that one. See if there is enough clearance between the oil pan and the header downpipe. That may be what is rubbing together and causing the buzzing. It happend with my downpipe and they sent me a spacer so it wouldn't do it any longer.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

James said:


> You'd have to call them for that one. See if there is enough clearance between the oil pan and the header downpipe. That may be what is rubbing together and causing the buzzing. It happend with my downpipe and they sent me a spacer so it wouldn't do it any longer.


I checked that out too. I actually took off the secondary, and pounded the oil pan. Now there is about 1/4 inch between the secondary and the pan. I'm pretty sure that's not what is causing the buzzing. I'm going to give them a call and see what they think. Thanks.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

it might be your exhaust is getting raspy or its rusting out, check that out and see what you find


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

It could quite possibly be your Convertor rattling... The "Brick" inside has a tendency to break loose and rattle inside the housing.. This is especially true if youve bottomed out. Ive even seen it happen after a tailpipe job, when an impact was used on nuts/ bolts... Have someone rev up or put a load on the engine while your laying next to the car by the CAT... It could also be the heat shield around the convertor/ exhaust piping..


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Is it a loud clunking sound? Can you feel it in the cars chassis? Also do you have a front sway bar? I had a problem with the downpipe hitting my sway bar, but it cleared the oil pan.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Is it a loud clunking sound? Can you feel it in the cars chassis? Also do you have a front sway bar? I had a problem with the downpipe hitting my sway bar, but it cleared the oil pan.


It's not a clunking sound, it sounds like metal vibrating on metal. It's more of a buzzing sound.

No sway bar. The cat is new. It might be the heat shield, I haven't checked that. Nissan Sentras, (at least the 97s) have stainless steel exhaust. (Atleast cat back anyway, I don't know about the rest.) I tried cutting the old resonator off, and bolting in a cat, but the freakin downpipe was stainless steel, and I had to get a muffler shop to do it. Anyway, it's not rust.

From inside the car, it sounds like it's coming from the back. I'm going to check the muffler tomorrow when it stops raining. 

I read in another thread that it may be the flex pipe in the header. I've fired off an email to Hotshot to see if they have any ideas.

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Keep us updated. Im really interested in finding out what it is now............lol


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Keep us updated. Im really interested in finding out what it is now............lol


No problem. I called Hotshot and spoke with someone there, and he said that it shouldn't matter if the flex pipe is bent slightly. He said I could sent the thing to him, and he would check it out and send me a good one. 

I took the car to a muffler shop, and they said that it probably isn't the flex pipe. (Now I'm really confused.) I'm having them install a catback exhaust today, with an 18" resonator. If that doesn't quiet things down a bit, I'm just going to send the header back and see if Hotshot can figure it out. 

Is this buzzing sound typical for Hotshot headers? (From the sound of things it isn't, but I want to make sure.)


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I've heard people before complain that the header without a catback tends to make a high raspy noise and this tends to dissapate with the addition of the catback but I dont know firsthand.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i have heard a lot of headers on a stock exhaust and it sounds like absolute shit.. once you get your new exhaust it should sound a lot better


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

check the heat shields. mine did the same thing, so i just took them all off, problem solved.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

jeffinbham said:


> check the heat shields. mine did the same thing, so i just took them all off, problem solved.


I did check them, and they seemed to be on there really tight, but I'll have the muffler guy take them off and see if there is any difference. Were you able to remove them without unbolting the exhaust system?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes a header with a stock catback is raspy as hell. I should know, I had my header installed for over a year with the stock back end. Man at certian rpm's I didnt even want to drive my car anymore. BUt since I got the new 200 sx that came with the stromung cat back, and swapped it into my sentra............much betta.
You should be bale to get the heat shileds off with out unbolting the whole exhaust system.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Yes a header with a stock catback is raspy as hell. I should know, I had my header installed for over a year with the stock back end. Man at certian rpm's I didnt even want to drive my car anymore. BUt since I got the new 200 sx that came with the stromung cat back, and swapped it into my sentra............much betta.
> You should be bale to get the heat shileds off with out unbolting the whole exhaust system.


Yea, that's what did it. The car sounds great now. The only problem, is he welded my stock muffler to the pipe. Now I can't bolt up my new one. (I have the new muffler in my hands, and I can't do anything with it.) I'm going to go back tomorrow and see if he can fix that for me. I thought he was going to leave the flanges. Oh well.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

What hell do is cut off the old one, and weld on the new one. But if you dont want that. Ask him if he can weld just the flange on for you.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> What he'll do is cut off the old one, and weld on the new one. But if you dont want that. Ask him if he can weld just the flange on for you.


Heck, I could cut the old one off and weld on the new one. Hmm.... I don't know how much I care about the flanges. 

I was kind of hoping on getting a Stromung muffler, but we'll see how this other one does.

My idle speed is really low. Is that normal after you replace your exhaust? Does it take a few days for the computer to get used to it, or do I need to just go in and adjust the idle?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

How much of a drop are we talking aboot?


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> How much of a drop are we talking aboot?


About 4-5 hp. Its back up and above of where it was before though. Its really fun to drive.  I want to get that muffler on now and improve the sound.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

just a muffler will make it sound like rice.. you need a whole cat back for a nice sound, go with stromung...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

lol what do you work for stromung?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i wish, but if you have to know why i suggest things, is because i only tell people what has been proven to be high quality.. with stomung, they sound nice as hell, they are very well made and they have been proven to produce the most gains..i wont ever tell some to buy something shitty, just because the price is cheaper cuz then the quality is also compensated.. plus i dont want people get feel like they wasted their money with a cheap product, been there done that.. aint happenin ever again


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> i wish, but if you have to know why i suggest things, is because i only tell people what has been proven to be high quality.. with stomung, they sound nice as hell, they are very well made and they have been proven to produce the most gains..i wont ever tell some to buy something shitty, just because the price is cheaper cuz then the quality is also compensated.. plus i dont want people get feel like they wasted their money with a cheap product, been there done that.. aint happenin ever again


Well, here's the thing. I've already got the catback, but it's attached to my old stock muffler. I already have a nice muffler that I bought 6 or 7 months ago that I would like to put on. It sounds really nice. I would love to get a Stromung muffler later, but at the moment, I want a standard transmission more.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

i just want to get the stromung catback.. only cuz it seems like stromung is the best.(which it is)

reasone being since i already bought my header from hotshot. where can i go to buy it? i checked the website and i didn't find it, just the package, which i will get but, 1 thing at a time.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Alright, I got the good muffler back on. It sounds really good. No popping or anything, nice deep tone, not really loud, and NO BUZZING!

I did notice that I lost a little bottom end. (I should have listened to the 2" guideline.) It may also be the computer getting used to the new muffler. 

I would like to get a turbo eventually without replacing the exhaust system again, so that extra 1/4" might be good.

I would have gone totally Stromung if it didn't cost so much. The system I have now ran me only about $170 to put together. (That's not including the price of the header and the cat). Last I checked the Stromung systems were over $500, without the resonator. I figured I'd go a little cheaper and save money for the auto -> manual swap.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

sweet good to hear that,


----------

